# How much should I sell 2005 bike?



## SunChip (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I'm looking to sell my woman's Giant OCR1 2005 bike. It is like new with under 90 miles. I was thinking $500? What do you think?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I think $400 would be reasonable for a used one.


----------



## O_o (Jun 8, 2007)

What size bike is it and where are you located? I'm in the market for one


----------

